# Need help with baby mynah!



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

This always happens to me. Everytime I am out of work (or on holiday), I stumble upon a baby something that needs my immediate attention.

This time, I'm not sure if I am a saviour or an idiot...

On my way to a job interview, I saw a helpless little mynah, presumably (and later confirmed) baby on the concrete floor. Now, this area is filled with at least 5-6 community cats (though well-fed, they are still predators). There was no other birds in sight.. I chatted to the bird and when I got up, it started tailing me like a little kitten! It followed me to the lift lobby and totally melted my heart.

I couldn't bear to leave it there, so long story short (ran like a maniac to the nearest birdshop, bought a new cage, bought mynah food and ran home)... I managed to catch the little thing and put it into the cage, went back up to my apartment, gave some water and then had to leave. Mind you, I was already running really late to the interview.

I had to leave the bird outside my apartment and jet off to town. 

Guess what, on the way down, back at the lobby, I saw two mynahs looking for something (probably their baby!).. I knew I had made a mistake... but I couldn't turn back - I really had to go for that interview and dead or alive, had to be there.

Again, long story short, when I came home 2-3 hours later, and brought baby bird down, the parents were long gone. I cannot express my heartbreak enough... I wished I had forgone that interview and reunited the baby with its parents - possibly something I will regret for the rest of my life :'(

Now, there is no turning back, I youtubed how to feed the baby and tried it but it simply refused to eat the commercial mynah food, and later refused to open its mouth. I did get some in, and it did drank a little water... now it's sound asleep with a warm heater tucked under.

I don't know what to do... if I can't feed it, how am I supposed to care for it? I feel terribly guilty for its plight... If it would only eat from my tweezers... then things will be alright.

Can I give pigeon supplement to this baby? I want to care for it as much as I love my Krikky... but will release it once it has the strength to fly..

Caring for a baby pigeon is WAY easier than baby mynah... that's for sure!

Any help or suggestions is welcome!! I'm so lost


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I cannot offer much help apart from saying one thing - Don't regret it for the rest of your life. A job interview is much more important than a bird, You have shown enough compassion that I am sure the karma gods have forgiven you. good luck


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Evan...

I think that a life (the mynah's) is more important to me right now than the job.

I really hope I'm not the reason for its demise... it is sleeping now and won't offer an open beak when prompted. It hasn't eaten for hours and I'm so worried...


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Sadly, baby mynah passed away less than an hour ago - no known reason.

It was fine a moment ago, my dad saw her looking at him, between then and when i return from Burger King, we found her already dead - and worse of all, frozen still, eyes wide opened.

I don't know how to feel. I'm shattered, extremely guilty, and wondering all the possiblity that could've gone wrong.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't beat yourself up over this


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The parents were not there when you first saw the bird, Put it this way, Surely the guilt of not knowing what happened and leaving the bird to die would have been worse than the guilt you feel now, You tried, Showed compassion, Gave it a comfortable place to end its life. Now I know which situation I would be more proud of.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The parents were not there when you first saw the bird, Put it this way, Surely the guilt of not knowing what happened and leaving the bird to die would have been worse than the guilt you feel now, You tried, Showed compassion, Gave it a comfortable place to end its life. Now I know which situation I would be more proud of.


You put it so well in words.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you all... Because of the location I found the baby, so close to home, everytime I am at the lift lobby, I am reminded of the little one... It feels terrible 

But thank you for all your kinds words.


----------

